# First high country 2500 HD with a plow??



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

[img=http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p112/pwrjnky/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_2082_zps6a7d30a0.jpg]

[img=http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p112/pwrjnky/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_2083_zps1809b2f2.jpg]

[img=http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p112/pwrjnky/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_2086_zps58ba57bb.jpg]

[img=http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p112/pwrjnky/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_2085_zps344222ed.jpg]

[img=http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p112/pwrjnky/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_2084_zps12468ef5.jpg]

It's a little tricky with the pin though. The LTZ guys can just bend the outer plastic back a little to be able to insert the receiver pins. I cannot due to the chrome pieces that I left for cosmetics. Fortunately for me though, there are only 3 stock clips that hold those outer chrome pieces on and they pop off in a matter of seconds. I can remove/install the pin and clip it back in place. The rear of the plow also had 2 square brackets that came too close to poking into the center chrome skid plate and I just notched them. ALL GOOD!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

What is a "high country"?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Not a fan of that interior color.


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice truck


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I haven't seen a fog light in a square cut on the lower valence like that before.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Nice truck


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

SnowGuy73;1856073 said:


> What is a "high country"?


Denali version for Chevrolet


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Links no worky for me.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

???? work fine for me.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow nice duramax. The interior color looks like a option on a BMW. Something different for a truck.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Beautiful truck!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice set up !


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice truck.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks great !


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

What's the price tag?


----------



## Drain Bamaged (Aug 29, 2014)

chevyzrule810;1883249 said:


> What's the price tag?


 More than i can afford payuppayuppayup:laughing:


----------

